# Steelseries Siberia 800 Wireless Gaming Headset



## hellfireastra (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo! 

Ich verkaufe hier mein Steelseries Siberia 800 Gaming Headset. Es wurde am 17.02.2016 bei Amazon gekauft. Somit noch Restgarantie. Verkaufe es nur da ich einfach keine Zeit mehr zum Spielen habe. Dementsprechend auch kaum benutzt. 
OVP und Rechnung sind natürlich dabei. 


MfG


----------

